# Butterfly Portrait



## wsmith96 (May 8, 2014)

Portrait of a Painted Lady Butterfly

I love the detail of the fur on this butterfly. Macro photography really allows you to see some amazing things. I grabbed the camera quick as my daughter held this butterfly on her finger.

Shot with a T1i with EF-S 60mm macro, 430EX flash, and Rogue flash bender soft box kit.


----------



## mrzero (May 8, 2014)

Very nice. Was the flash and Rogue on-camera or off?


----------



## wsmith96 (May 8, 2014)

it was on camera with bent like an L to flood the butterfly from light from above.


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Portrait of a Painted Lady Butterfly
> 
> I love the detail of the fur on this butterfly. Macro photography really allows you to see some amazing things. I grabbed the camera quick as my daughter held this butterfly on her finger.
> 
> Shot with a T1i with EF-S 60mm macro, 430EX flash, and Rogue flash bender soft box kit.



Well done - lovely details.


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 10, 2014)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 10, 2014)

Hi Wsmith.
Beautiful shot, stunning detail, well done.

Cheers Graham.



wsmith96 said:


> Portrait of a Painted Lady Butterfly
> 
> I love the detail of the fur on this butterfly. Macro photography really allows you to see some amazing things. I grabbed the camera quick as my daughter held this butterfly on her finger.
> 
> Shot with a T1i with EF-S 60mm macro, 430EX flash, and Rogue flash bender soft box kit.


----------

